# Artist Name wanted from signature



## Matty4unet (Aug 30, 2021)

I bought painting in photos attached at an auction on a cruise. And i cant for the life of me remember who the artist is. Looks like Sirci or something. But i dont have the authenticity documents anymore. They got lost in a house move. It wasnt expensive. Maybe 300 dollars about 15 years ago. Would love to know what its worth. And who the artist is. If anybody knows?


----------

